# Log changing table



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

O.K., I had a few logs over from the Log Crib build, that I decided to make a Log Changing Table. This pic is of the legs I am making. I cut out a 1/4 of the leg, down to where the foot will be. This cut out area is where the side and back boards or front boards will connect to the legs.



The next pic is of the dado out of the log, that will fit around the plywood top. 



After cutting the dado out, I had to figure out how to hold the dado at a perfect 90 degree to the blade, so I could cut the 45 degree angles, for the logs to fit around the plywood top.



It took me about 2 minutes to figure it out. The next pic show the jig I made.



It is just a piece of the same log, with a 3/4 inch board in it, to hold the dado at a 90 degrees to the blade. The next pic is of the logs placed around the plywood. They go need sanding, but today was cut day.



I also starting planing some boards, so see which ones I wanted to use for the sides, back, and drawer front. I will have those pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the log theme. This'll be nice, too!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been in the shop, but I have had to work the last two days at the plant, and they just called my in for tonight and tomorrow night. Here are a few pics of the work I did today. The first pic is of the two side walls glued up and sanded. You can also see the 1/4 inch COLLET that came out of the router BROKEN! I need to order a new one. 



The second pic is of one of the front log legs, where I am fixing to ROUND over the edges of foot. I had to use my backup router. You can see I have it hanging on the edge of the work bench top and two clamps holding it secure.



The third pic is of the Kregg Jig that I used to do the pocket holes in the back side of the face frame, where the 4 drawers are going to go.



I have the back of the Changing Table waiting to be sanded. I was hoping to be off tomorrow to get more work done, but we will see when I wake up. Now, I got to go to work.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

The side and back wall boards have a lot of WORM holes in them. It gives them CHARACTER! They are boards from my 96 year old Father-In-Laws, that he had in a barn for 30 to 40 years.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my, here we go again. I really enjoyed the crib build so this one will be interesting too!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Knowing a little history on the wood makes it even better wood.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

The wife woke me up at noon today, saying the plant had cancelled my overtime for the night. So, after coffee, I headed to the shop. The first pic shows the log leg just laying over the front side of where the drawer fronts will be. 



The second pic just shows a wider shot of the same.



This third pic shows where I had to use the electric hand plane to remove a little wood from one of the side pieces, to make it fit better to the log leg, when at 90 degrees to the front.




The next pic shows the side glued and screwed to the log leg and front.



This is a pic of the UGLY side of the same side and it shows the pocket holes.



I did get the front and both sides on today. They are drying in the clamps. I hope to have the back and top on tomorrow. I may not attache the top till I have the drawers done and I may get those done tomorrow also. I do have the work the weekend on nights, on my shift, so we will see how much I get done.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, what is a log changing table?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Diaper change table. Baby drops a log in the diaper and someone has to change it; the diaper that is, not the log. :laughing:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice, another log build. It looks like its turning out to be more contemporary than the crib.

Will be watching....


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I finally got back in the shop today. I have been sick with a cold/cough and had to work overtime at the plant. The first two pics are of the frame of the table put together.





The next pic is of two of the drawer sides glued to longer pieces of wood. I did not mean to cut these two boards until I had planed them down dome. I was leaving them longer so I could cut out the SNIPE, that would happen when going into and out of the planer. 



This pic is of two of the drawer fronts layed out, with acouple of half logs along the edge. The half logs will be used as drawer stops as well as add to the log look. On the right of the same pic is a few of the half logs layed out from cutting.



This pic kinda shows the short logs cut, that will hold a top rail, that will go around three sides of the table top.



Here is a pic of the table top glued up and the rail in the back ground.



I was wondering how I was going to cut tenons on such short blocks of logs. The pic was a thought, but it put my HAND way too close to the blade. I did try the electric hand held planer, but it was just too ruff to use when cutting blind.



This second option, using my miter saw and a jig to hold the little log, gave me a too choppy look for what I was wanting.



Then there was this little voice telling me to look at the LATHE!! This is how I got the look I wanted.



This last pic is of the little logs done. I do have to sand them. I hope to get more done in the shop tomorrow, but I have to work tomorrow night.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, yeah. That lathe knocked 'em right out, huh? That's gonna be nice man.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, it has been a while since I have gotten into the shop. I had overtime and various other projects that had to be done. Got in the shop yesterday and sanded up the short tenon pieces and glued them to the top. This first pic shows them glued.



I tell you I went into a panic. When I glued the last tenon on, I stood back and thought I had glued them on the wrong side!! It took a minute for me to realize I had glued them correctly. The next pic is of the log frame that will fit around the top of the glued in tenons, on three sides. I could not figure out how to line up the cut 45 degrees on the top of the tenons and keep everything aligned. Finally just had to glue the three logs together. Before I came to work, I put the dowel pins you see in the end of the logs, where the 45 degree cut is. Tomorrow, I hope to get these logs glued to the top of the tenons before work.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I used 7/16 inch dowels to glue the short tenons on the log.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Finally!!! You finally are doing a build thread...


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Travico said:


> I used 7/16 inch dowels to glue the short tenons on the log.


I am fortunate to on occasion get to work with a guy very similar to you.

Guy can adapt to the tools around him and project before him with relative ease and get stuff done! :yes:


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good, of course. I like the rail design too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I woke up today around noon after working nights. Not the best time to go to the shop. So, after several cups of coffee, I did. The first pic is of the top rail having the ends set up to be ROUND OVER routed. It is a pic of my fancy clamp up, to hold it still while I route it.



The next pic is of the holes drilled out in the bottom of the top rail that fits on the tenons of the changing table.



This pic shows that not ALL the tenons line up with the holes I drilled. WHY? I drew around each on with a sharp pencil. So now I need to figure out what to do here. You will not see this side, as the pic shows the changing table upside down.



So now I figure, if I flare out the edges of the holes, I can get the tenons to fit in better. But the question is of how to flare them out. Dremil tool with a sanding disk? I don't have pipe flare tool of the right size. Then I get out the OLD plastic storage box. I have had it since the 1980's. It is full of rusted, unused tools and what nots. Well there is an OLD flare type router bit from wayback. I took it out and put it in the drill. I needed to drill out the holes in the log rail a little deeper to use the bit. This pic shows the bit and the box. Wonder how this is going to work. I tried it on a scrap log. Not too bad.



The next two pics show the table, upside down on the log rail, after the FLARE job. The flare job produced jagged edges, but the tenons do fit better.





This pic shows the table and rail right side up. Being you will only see the table in this view and not from underneath, you really don't see the jagged cut holes. I see one tenon, with the hole cut too far up the log, as you can see the hole the tenon is fitting in. What I need is a BALL SANDER thing to fit on my drill and they have such a thing. I even saw where I can make one. So, tomorrow, I will make a ball sander and pretty up the holes the tenons go in. Woodworking is more like fixing your mistakes!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's coming along nicely. I really like how you showed the various options you considered for the tenons.

Rob


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Got in the shop this morning. I went looking for a fishing cork, small ball, or such that I could drill a hole in, put a bolt through it and make a BALL sander. Well, going through my shop I found the perfect thing, a handle with a round end.



This next pic shows it with the sandpaper on it and in the drill. 



This next pic shows the tenon holes sanded out and also the four tenons with dowels in them ready for gluing. I figured it would be too hard to put a dowel in every tenon for glue up.



This pic shows it glued up. I did not have perfect fits on the tenons, so I will deal with it later. I glued it upside down, so the glue would not flow down onto the tenons. I did put more clamps on it once I moved it off my work bench.



This last pic shows the drawer sides and front. I was just sizing everything up before routing out the drawer bottom slots, and slots for the drawer sides to fit, as well as the back. Of course, the old craftsman router I was using burned up, before I could finish. So, the shop shut down for the night, besides I have to work overtime tonight.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

After waking up at noon, I headed to the shop. I had borrowed my neighbors old craftsmans router, but it was so old, I decided to go to the hardware store and buy a 2/8 inch straight shaft bit, with a 1/2 inch shaft. Since my 1/4 inch collet broke on my Porter Cable router, I could only use 1/2 inch shaft bits in it. After getting home, I had to figure out a way to put a guide on the Porter Cable router, to cut groves in the boards where I needed. After searching the shop, I found some old router table parts and made a guide. This pic shows the guide on the router.



The next pic shows the hold down jig I made to hold all the drawer side boards, so I could route them. I did a few more things in the shop, but I was dead tired, so I closed up at dark. I have to work the next three to four days.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

The white board is screwed to the table and the narrow board can be turned to take the boards in and out.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice. Ive made similar 'block jigs' to hold multiple boards down to do a single pass on all of them at the same time.


Looks like its coming along.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good to see you overcoming obstacles. It seems like it's always something, at least for me. I like how the top is going to look.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally got back in the shop a little, after all the overtime. This first pic shows the split logs glued together in a makeshift holder, while the glue dries. These will go on the drawer fronts. I ahve 4 of these glued up in holders.



This pic is of the 4 drawers made, stacked on each other. Nothing fancy.



The last pic just shows the top sitting on the chest. I need to finish sanding it. Did not get much done. I am at work today.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Got out to the shop today. I should have got more done, but I did change out a sewage air pump and put together two log rocking chairs the wife bought. This first pic is of the front of the drawer, after the log edge is put on. I still need to make a pull handle.



The next pic is of the drawer slides cut out, but not sanded. 



This last pic shows the drawer slide part screwed and glued to the drawer. I wish I had done the drawer slides different, with the drawer slide part dado out. I have already cut the drawers, so I cannot change it. I wanted to make wooden slides and not use metal ones. I am more used to using metal ones on the few drawers I have made.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like your drawer fronts. This is going to look great, and be very unique. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Really liking the drawers. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I got in the shop today, along with changing the oil in the car, hauling tons of garbage to the road, and filling up the firewood rack. The first pic is of the table on its drawer front. I was adding blocks to the drawer slide rails to beef them up. They did not look stable enough to me. 



This 2nd pic is of the drawer handles I cut out of log today. They are just sitting up there. I still need to sand them and attach them.



This 3rd pic shows the two 1.5 wide inch boards X the width of the table I put along the bottom, at the back and front, to hold the bottom plywood on, that I will close up the bottom with. You can see part of the board strip at the top and you can see the other one at the bottom of the picture. 



I need to do some sanding tomorrow, after I wake up. I am at work tonight.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Slick drawer handles.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

It's coming along nicely!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Night Rider (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool project, there is so much skill on these forums.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice Trav. Probably not the easiest material to work into such a fine product.

Finish?

Al


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I finally finished the Log Changing Table. I brought it to my daughters, so here husband could put the finish on it, which I think is spray on poly, water base. I ment to post a pic of it put together, but dad had an auto accident, so I had to go check on him. That put me late getting it finished and it was nighttime before I got it to my daughters. I will take a pic and post it when he has the finish on it. The first pic I have, is of the drawers in the case, shown with the top off.



The second pic is of the front, with the drawers in.



The last pic, is of the bottom on. 



Now, I have a few kitchen trims to put in, a lean to, to build, and a carport to build.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice Travico, a true labour of love!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Hope all is well with your dad.

The changing table looks great! Cant wait to see it with the top and finish on it.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is the pic of the Log Changing Table after the finish is on it. I think the finish is Water Poly. I think they have the wrong mattress on it. I would have liked a better picture of it, showing more of the top.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That looks great!

Youve got a real knack for building with logs.


----------

